

Ask HN: Can a social web app be too simple? - thatusertwo

Users can create and view content, as well as interact with other users and their content.<p>Is that be too simple?
======
michael_dorfman
Not if you have a compelling use case.

Is there anything more to YouTube than "Users can create and view content, as
well as interact with other users and their content"?

~~~
thatusertwo
suppose so, maybe then the question becomes "is the product compelling
enough"?

~~~
michael_dorfman
That's a much better question for you to focus on. Or better yet, to ask some
customers about.

------
JonathanWCurd
Some of the best services are the simplest. Most times over thinking and over
engineering leads to unneeded complexity and ultimately failure.

------
droz
I think you can do away with content. Think of sites like chatroulette, omegle
and their ilk.

